# For member



## chandra khatri (Apr 18, 2013)

I am from Mumbai India.
I want to be member.
pls guide for that. 
Mail ID- ck4u1948@yahoo.co.in


----------



## newkid18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Your going about this all wrong and your not asking the right questions  took me a few days to actually ask the right quesyion

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BryanMaloney (Apr 19, 2013)

Someone in India should find a lodge there. There are several lodges in Mumbai. The regional Grand Lodge of Western India specifically serves the Mumbai area, and someone seeking to become a Mason there should contact them. Their web page is http://www.masonindiawest.org/


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, I am a possible candidate 

Lehigh lodge 344 

Freemasonry


----------

